# UOA for Dealer Castrol SLX Pro 5w30 (5000-10,000 miles)



## RobMan8023 (Jul 17, 2002)

Thoughts?


----------



## rhouse181 (Apr 13, 2008)

Copper is trending down nicely, and iron has made a small decrease as well. Would stick to the 5k intervals until that iron level falls to sub 30-25 ppm...

Dropoff in viscosity most likely due to presence of some fuel in the oil, which would be supported by the higher manganese numbers. Usually the extended cold start warmup period during winter months throws out more fuel... 

Keep doing what you are doing :thumbup:


----------

